# RecipeDB - LCBA Clone III



## roger mellie (10/2/08)

LCBA Clone III  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This is based on Tony's original LCBA clone. I think it definitely fits ino the 3A category - Blonde Ale. Mashed at 68 - fermented for 7 days - dry hopped with 10G of Riwaka and Amarillo for 3 days. Its all a bit too easy to drink. Yeast was a pkt of US56. All Saaz hops were D not B.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.2 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.4 kg Weyermann Carared    0.3 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.3 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.13 kg Weyermann Acidulated    0.1 kg Weyermann CaraWheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)    15 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 45mins)    15 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 45mins)    15 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 20mins)    15 g Amarillo Gold (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     1 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         26L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 37.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 13 EBC   Batch Size 26L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Maple (14/8/08)

Kudos on this one roger. SWMBO likes this one enough to pour her own.... Never thought I'd see the day.


----------

